# Cuenta descendente horas, minutos y segundos.



## SrgiO (Sep 28, 2006)

Muy wenas a todos, m acaba de registrar, me presento antes de todo.
Soy Sergio estudiante en la facultad de Málaga de Telecomunicaciones, especialidad en Stst electronicos. Un abrazo y estoy aki pa lo q haga falta....
Weno,despues de estar varios dia leyendo sin parar cosas referentes a lo q pregunto....
tengo la cabeza como un bombo y ya no se ni donde la tengo...Planteo mi necesidad a ver q m podeis sugerir.

Pretendo implementar un circuito q al poner un tiempo haga la cuenta atrás.
Desde horas, minutos y segundos. Cuando llegue a 00.00.00 suene una alarma.
 Serian 6 displays de 7 segmentos respectivamente.
Habria un boton de reset q ponga a 0 todo pero q no salte la alarma, uno de ON/OFF, uno para seleccionar los displays de las horas y el de los minutos (el d segundos no es necesario) para despes con otro boton incrementar el nuemero desde el q quiero empezar la cuenta atrás.

Estoy tan aturdido de tanto leer q ya no m sale ni las codficaciones de estados ni las tablas....a ver si m podian esplicar el planteamiento...jIJI

En principio saco en claro q necesito minimo dos 555 uno en astable para la señal CLK de los contadores y otro en monoestable para los pulsadores. E incluso un tercero para la alarma, la cual no se como hacer para q sea de mucha potencia. Los contadores uno para cada display.

Bueno como pueden ver estoy verdaderamnte emparanoiado....jeje
A ver si me pudieran exar una mano q seguro q si, por lo q he estado leyendo, GraciaS!

Un saludo!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 28, 2006)

mejor utiliza un pic, casi te dara la misma faena.

Dudo que tu diseno se pueda hacer con menor de 10 circuitos TTL o varias gal's.

En los años 80 seria compresible , es mas recuerdo relojes de ese estido a base contadores y eproms, pero en el siglo 21 emjor utilizar un micro.


----------



## SrgiO (Sep 29, 2006)

Entendido...pero, aun no he dado nada de PiC y no se como van.... este proyecto no es para clase asi q puedo hacerlo con lo q quiera, pero si m explicais lo de las PIC perfecto.
Incluso mejor asi me quedaria sabiendo al final mas cosas con q con las q empece.


Muchas Gracias.


----------



## ysmael_ysidro (Oct 14, 2006)

Hola Srgio, yo tengo encargado un trabajo parecido al tuyo pero no tan sofisticado puesto que fue una pregunta escrita en un examen. Tengo que diseñar un cronómetro especial de 1 hora (59:00:00) con un botón Stop de cuanta y un botón de Reset utilizando el 74LS293. Si pudiran darme alcances al respecto ya que exactamente no tengo una sóloda ideal de cómo empezar.

Ggracias de antemano.


----------



## rip@ (Sep 11, 2008)

para tiopepe123 q son las gal's? nunca escuché esa palabra en el mundo de la electrónica!


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 11, 2008)

La sigla significa General Array Logic, son unos integrados configurables que pueden realizar cualquier funcion logica y que simplifican el diseño del circuito.
usando el conocidisimo google podes encontrar mas información


----------

